
Google's shadow workforce, the 'second-class citizens' who do all the grunt work - sonnyblarney
https://business.financialpost.com/technology/inside-googles-shadow-workforce-the-second-class-citizens-who-do-all-the-grunt-work-with-few-rewards
======
sonnyblarney
Wealthiest company in the world hiring masses of people without inadequate
healthcare? Totally shameful.

Actions speak values, not testaments like 'do no evil'.

